# sono a casa / sto a casa



## danieledd

Qual e' la differenza tra le due frasi? Grazie!!


----------



## eafkuor

Non mi pare ci sia una gran differenza!


----------



## Necsus

Da questa discussione in I/E:


> Hmmm... non sembrerebbe essere un regionalismo, almeno nel caso di oggetti collocati in un certo luogo, quale ritengo sia un palazzo (Garzanti):
> *stare - 3* essere, trovarsi fisicamente in un luogo: _stare a casa_, _a scuola_, _in ufficio_; _staremo una settimana in campagna_ | riferito a un oggetto, essere posto in un luogo, avere una data collocazione: _il cappotto sta nell'armadio_; _i libri che cerchi stanno sullo scaffale in alto_; _dove sta il mio cappello?_;
> 
> Allora cerco ancora (Accademia della Crusca):
> Il verbo _stare _è usato spesso al posto del verbo _essere, _soprattutto in frasi che esprimono il comportamento o lo stato d’animo d’una persona: «Stare attento», _«Stare _in ansia», _«Stare _sulle spine», oppure in frasi che contengono un ordine o un’esortazione: «_Stia_ zitto!», _«Sta’ _seduto», o in frasi fatte: «Se le cose _stanno _così...» In questi casi l’uso di _stare _al posto di _essere _è legittimo e corretto; in altri casi i due verbi non sono intercambiabili: non si può dire o scrivere _«Sto _nervoso», «_Sta_ assente», «Il lavoro _sta _fatto bene».
> L’abitudine di sostituire _stare _a _essere _è di origine meridionale; per questo carattere di accentuata regionalità va evitata negli usi ufficiali e formali. In famiglia e con gli amici, invece, potete _stare..., _più rilassati.
> 
> E soprattutto qui:
> _Nel senso di «trovarsi in un dato luogo», riferito a oggetti, c’è tra i due verbi una sfumatura: _essere_ esprime la collocazione con riferimento al momento dell’enunciazione, mentre _stare_ denota la collocazione abituale; [...] I rapporti tra i due verbi sono complessi, e non sempre chiari, anche per gli influssi regionali. Ma frasi come «Dove stai?» (nel senso di «Dove ti trovi?») o «Non ci sta nessuno» (per «Nessuno è presente») non sono accettabili nell’italiano sovraregionale._
> 
> Insomma, ho l'impressione che possa essere uno di quei casi in cui forse si rischia di generalizzare, assegnando un valore regionale anche a espressioni che in realtà non lo sono...


----------



## marco.cur

Supponi che ti telefoni un amico, che è in vacanza nella tua città.

Se ti dice: «sono a casa di mia sorella» capisci senza dubbio alcuno che ti sta chiamando dalla casa della sorella.

Se invece ti dicesse: «sto a casa di mia sorella» capiresti senz'altro è ospite a casa della sorella.

Non si tratta di una banale sfumatura linguistica, la differenza in queto caso è sostanziale; le due affermazioni esprimono concetti diversi.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non sono convinto di quest'ultima spiegazione. Secondo me i regionalismi nel caso di _essere/stare _giocano un ruolo troppo importante per poter dare definizioni così nette. Mi aspetto che un mio amico dell'Italia centrale probabilmente direbbe _sto_ in entrambi i casi: "_mi trovo_" e _"sono alloggiato (ma non necessariamente mi trovo in questo momento)_". Per contro, alle mie orecchie nordiche usare _stare _suona piuttosto forzato anche nel caso di _essere alloggiato_, e userei piuttosto qualche altra locuzione (_dormo da mia sorella_, per stare sul colloquiale, altrimenti _sono ospite di mia sorella_).


----------



## Vekkio

Anche alle mie orecchie nordiche la sostituzione _stare/essere_ suona come regionalismo; intenderei la frase "sto a casa" come versione colloquiale di "_re_sto a casa" (cioè: non esco), come differenza rispetto al semplice "(in questo momento) sono a casa".

Per gli amici che imparano l'italiano, suggerirei di usare _essere_ nelle situazioni semplici, e per le altre utilizzare verbi più specifici (resto, o dormo da, come diceva MünchnerFax); in questo modo sarete sicuri di fare una scelta corretta.
Poi se vorrete capire le sottili sfumature dell'italiano parlato (ma non sempre corretto) questo tipo di discussioni potranno tornare utili.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Qualcuno potrebbe fare altri esempi di casi in cui è preferibile usare "essere" e altri in cui è preferibile usare "stare"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me l'uso di stare al posto di essere è esclusivo di alcune regioni quali l'Abruzzo, il Molise, la Campania, la Puglia, mentre nel resto d'Italia non sono intercambiabili.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Sí, io sono della Campania e li usiamo spesso intercambiabilmente.
Ma a me non interessa l'uso regionale; m'interessa l'uso dell'italiano CORRETTO!


----------



## mesciua

Io darei questo significato alle 2 espressioni:
Sono a casa: In questo momento mi trovo a casa
Sto a casa: rimango a casa
Così se dico " sono a casa dei dei miei" intendo che in questo momento è lì che mi trovo
se invece uso l'espressione "sto a casa dei miei" intendo che mi fermerò per un po' (per le feste sto a casa dei miei).
Il suggerimento di Vekkio di usare il verbo essere per le situazione semplici e verbi più specifici negli altri casi è senz'altro ottimo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mesciua said:


> Io darei questo significato alle 2 espressioni:
> Sono a casa: In questo momento mi trovo a casa
> Sto a casa: rimango a casa
> Così se dico " sono a casa dei dei miei" intendo che in questo momento è lì che mi trovo
> se invece uso l'espressione "sto a casa dei miei" intendo che mi fermerò per un po' (per le feste sto a casa dei miei).
> Il suggerimento di Vekkio di usare il verbo essere per le situazione semplici e verbi più specifici negli altri casi è senz'altro ottimo.


Concordo: questa è l'iterpretazione che credo sia comune a tutti quelli del nord italia.


----------



## gc200000

Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo: questa è l'iterpretazione che credo sia comune a tutti quelli del nord italia.



Certamente non solo del nord Italia.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Invece si può dire "sto con Tizio", per dire "sono fidanzato/a con Tizio"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gc200000 said:


> Certamente non solo del nord Italia.


E' risaputo ed evidente dai precedenti post e anche da altre discussioni che nel sud si usa "stare" in una maniera che a nord non è usata, quindi io parlo solo per le zone che conosco.
Non so poi se in sicilia l'uso di stare è più simile al mio o a quello di un campano.



DonyCasiAngel said:


> Invece si può dire "sto con Tizio", per dire "sono fidanzato/a con Tizio"?


Certo.


----------



## gc200000

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' risaputo ed evidente dai precedenti post e anche da altre discussioni che nel sud si usa "stare" in una maniera che a nord non è usata, quindi io parlo solo per le zone che conosco.
> Non so poi se in sicilia l'uso di stare è più simile al mio o a quello di un campano.



Te lo sto dicendo io, in Sicilia l'uso campano del verbo stare non esiste.

Neanche nella Calabria meridionale e in altre parti del sud Italia, quindi non è corretto dire che "al sud si usa <<stare>> in una maniera che a nord non è usata".

In Campania e zone limitrofe si usa "stare" in una maniera che nel resto d'Italia non è usata.


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Scusatemi per interrompere la vostra discusione, ma secondo le spiegazioni in giocco io perserei che la frase 'Noi stiamo fuori' sarebbe la corretta tenendo conto l'azione temporale (in questo momento). Comunque l'ho sempre vista come segue: 'Siamo fuori'. Allora, ci sarebbe qualche differenza in tempo per distinguere entrambi verbi?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo!


----------



## dragonseven

Ivan Ariel said:


> Scusatemi per interrompere avere interrotto (meglio "se interrompo") la vostra discussione, ma secondo le spiegazioni in giocco io penserei che la frase 'Noi stiamo fuori' sarebbe quella corretta tenendo conto dell'azione temporale (in questo momento). Comunque l'ho sempre vista come segue: 'Siamo fuori'. Allora, ci sarebbe qualche differenza in tempo per distinguere entrambi verbi?
> 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo!


Ciao Ivan
La differenza non è nel tempo in cui l'azione viene svolta, che è il presente, ma, come detto ai post #6 e #10, è il significato a subire una distorsione:
"_Noi stiamo fuori._" intende che, ora e chissà fino a quando, "_Noi non rientriamo._";
"_Siamo fuori._" intende letteralmente che, ora, "_Non siamo dentro._".
Inoltre questa ultima frase posta così ("Siamo fuori") ha anche un senso figurato in italiano che è "Non siamo con la testa sulle spalle"/"Siamo sballati/ubriachi/drogati/ecc."


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Leggendo i precedenti interventi mi sembra che finora non sia stato accentuato il fatto su una particolarità che ha il verbo stare rispetto al verbo essere. Appunto con il verbo stare - lasciando stare per un momento le locuzioni, i verbi, le frasi fatte, ecc. - si tende a sottolineare il ''controllo'' che si ha di una data situazione o azione.
Inoltre , e generalmente, la durata temporale del verbo stare è, credo, meno effimera di quella del verbo essere se li consideriamo entrambi al tempo presente e se li consideriamo ambedue con significato di esistenza.

Qualche volta la discrezione dell'uso del verbo con la complicità delle circostanze in due frasi distinte  ci indirizzano a opposte interpretazioni:   La tipa X è sul marciapiede.  La tizia Y sta sul marciapiede.  

Gli amici del forum concordano con quanto detto dal sottoscritto? Altri spunti chiarificatori?

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Sono d'accordo con dragonseven e gli altri utenti. 
_Sono a casa di_ indica che ora, in questo preciso momento, mi trovo al bar. _Sto a casa di_ ha meno precisione temporale e può essere utilizzata in vari contesti, anche futuri (es. domani non vado al lavoro, sto a casa). 

Confermo che in siciliano l'utilizzo del verbo stare è diverso da quello del resto dell'Italia meridionale e più vicino a quello della lingua standard (non è intercambiabile).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cerchiamo di non ribadire per l'ennesima volta concetti già discussi precedentemente

Essere da solo / Stare da solo - forum Solo Italiano
Non essere/stare più nella pelle - forum Solo Italiano
stare attento vs. essere attento - forum Solo Italiano
stare seduto/essere seduto - forum Solo Italiano


----------



## Genzo15

danieledd said:


> Qual e' la differenza tra le due frasi? Grazie!!



"Sono a casa" = mi trovo a casa

"Sto a casa" = rimango a casa.


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Dragonseven, grazie per le tue correzioni; vengono sempre utili! Comincio a capire (almeno gradualmente) la differenza da te dimostrata. Comunque, ci vogliono tanti esempi per capire ed acquirire questa distinzione di una volta e per tutte. Onestamente, ogni giorno si impara una cosa nuova, tale come oggi mi rendo conto del significato letterale della frase 'essere fuori! 

Tante grazie!!!


----------



## satyaputra

In nessuna variante regionale stare ed essere sono completamente intercambiabili. 
Non sono una parlante delle varianti regionali campane o abruzzesi, ma credo che neanche in queste varianti le seguenti frasi siano accettabili:

(1) Mario sta professore/medico (per dire che _è_ medico o professore);
(2) Oggi sono meglio. (per dire che _sto_ meglio) 
(3) Il matrimonio sta a Roma (per dire che il matrimonio _si svolge/è _a Roma).


----------



## infinite sadness

satyaputra said:


> In nessuna variante regionale stare ed essere sono completamente intercambiabili.
> Non sono una parlante delle varianti regionali campane o abruzzesi, ma credo che neanche in queste varianti le seguenti frasi siano accettabili:
> 
> (1) Mario sta professore/medico (per dire che _è_ medico o professore);
> (2) Oggi sono meglio. (per dire che _sto_ meglio)
> (3) Il matrimonio sta a Roma (per dire che il matrimonio _si svolge/è _a Roma).



La n. 2 è usata in sicilia (non quando si parla in italiano ma quando si parla in siciliano).


----------

